# My baby mice :D



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

Heres some pics of my new babies 

The tank the 4 girls live in (as of yesterday) i will be adding more shleves etc to it to make use of the height.









Jessie (self black doe)

















Fudge (choc tan doe)









Chomp (Choc tan doe)









Buttons (choc tan doe)









My 3 Boys...from L-R Blackjack(black tan)... Oreo(self black) and Cookie(??? anyone know the exact colour of him??









hope u like the pics  xxx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Your tank looks well furnished and could keep those mice busy forever!
I would remove/replace the bar wheel with a mesh or plastic one, the bar wheel can cause serious injury such as broken legs or tails.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Silent spinners are good. They are plastic with no holes and the option of attaching to bars or on a stand. I have a couple and they are very silent! The mice love them andthey are safe.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Mousie playworld


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

nice set up, though I would never use a wheel like the one in the photo, mice hamsters etc can get their legs caught in them and end up with broken legs etc. :/

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/wheels.cfm


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

they haveny used this wheel... i set the tank up and tuk the photo but then my new silent wheel was delivered so it has been replaced. my friend gave me that 1 but i didnt intend to use it. i just put it in there 2 c wat the setup wud be like  thanks for the advice tho xx


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

While the silent wheels are great and can be modified to be magetically attached to a tank, have you seen mice play on a mesh wheel? Mine love to spin it so that they flip upside down. I like the 8" ones best for them. The mesh stays a bit cleaner too since the pee and poop fall through. Silent wheels are very safe and quiet wheels though. I love the teeter tater (sp?). I bet they will love that. Very nice set-up.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

When I had loads of does I used to get the rat wheels and they would all climb on. I found with the wire wheels also that not only does it hurt their feet but I actually had one of my mice gets its tail caught and nearly ripped off. Luckily I was watching them and saved the mouse and her tail. Out went those wheels faster than a flying missile! I use the silent spinners and the plastic wheel that came with the habitrail ovo. My problem now is that one of my mice will insist on trying to climb on the wheel whilst it is spinning and she goes flying across the cage.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol my 4 girls keep tryin to all get on the wheel at once...  entertaining to watch lol  they r always out playin  there favourite is the bright wooden thing in the corner and the big wooden thing at the back  gave them a mousey egg biscuit yesterday n they went mental for it! Didn't move til it was all gone lol  xx


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

ooh I like the sound of the eggy biscuit for my mice. Was it just a biscuit with egg on?!?!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I like to watch the mothers work the wheels and the weanlings hang on for dear life, going around and around!!! Its super cute!!!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> I like to watch the mothers work the wheels and the weanlings hang on for dear life, going around and around!!! Its super cute!!!


LOL I'm the same way. It looks especially cute on a flying saucer wheel. :love1


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

the egg biscuits i got in a pack of 5 from Asda supermarket for about £1.29  but they are quite big  x


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh right. Cool. Thank you for letting me know, mouselover!  Now to persuade my hubby that we REALLY need to go to Asda. (And not just for the meecie biscuits!) lmao.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww what cuties  And that tank looks huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!!! Where did you get that really fine mesh from?


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got it from amazon uk  n the tank is huge lol they love it 

N yeah get to asda lol  xx


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I will try! But today when I went to the petshop they had some egg biscuits but these were for birds. I wasn't sure if they would be suitable. Also have ordered one of those bird mirrors with the bell at the bottom. One of my first meecies had one of these & she loved ringing the bell & constantly trying to get to the other mouse! lol


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

try this link  these are the ones i get. £1.42 (got the price wrong)  doesnt say anythin about birds on it so i dont know.  xx

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/c ... 4921923725


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

just tried the link but it doesnt go directly to the product. if u click the little tab near the top which says other pets it will come straight up  its Bob Martins in a red box xx


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thanx mouselover, you can also get them at tesco which is closer but they are a few pence more! Will def be adding them to my shopping list. My hubby complained the other day that my meecies were eating better than he was. lol. Nothings stopping him from getting his own food!


----------

